# In Depth Study



## mbentle2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Thought y'all could help. I'm looking for recommendations on in depth bible study guides or online resources to help me study the Old Testament from both historical and spiritual and how it all goes together for Gods plan. I have read the Bible and have been studying for years but I want to continue to grow in knowledge and understanding of the Bible. 

Thanks


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 24, 2017)

The first thing you might consider is a chronological Bible.  It does not list the books in the traditional manner (Genesis, Exodus, Leviticus, etc). Instead, the text is constructed chronologically, as the events happened in time.  For example, as you read I Kings, you will also be reading the prophets who were alive at that time.  It will definitely offer a different perspective.

A good, one-volume commentary would also be helpful.  Matthew Henry comes to mind, but there are other good ones.


----------



## mbentle2 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks those chronological Bibles look like they would be very helpful. 

I actually just bought a full bible commentary that's thicker than my study bible.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 25, 2017)

Here is a book that you may find very helpful.

Discovering Christ In All The Scriptures


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 26, 2017)

www.preceptaustin.org

Wayne Grudem's Systematic Theology


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 26, 2017)

On one hand, the OT seems like lots of stories that we pick and chose to use. Not really applying to our NT . But once the NT has become familiar, reading the OT makes not all, but lots of it come to life. Abraham, his calling, the father of our faith, firstborn traditions, kings serving themselves rather than the people God called them to serve, so much there. May God bless your OT study


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 26, 2017)

I was thinking about this, a guided study. Honestly, I have never seen any study that even came close to even being considered good. And I have went through many. A thought would be to go it alone and see what you see. I may take for granted that even though no study ever even mentioned the things I see now, they may have made me more familiar as a stepping stone. I have often wondered why it seems to me that no writer has seen it, yet to publish anything I see. And I have read over a 300 biblical books and not one mention of it. I sometimes think that God has actually restricted it to those he wishes to see. And, I think the scriptures even say as much. I say this because I think that you may learn more on your own. I now realize that those 5 years of buying books could have been better spent on my own.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 26, 2017)

A study here among us guys would be interesting. There are "points of interest" that are building blocks. So much info, and so much to gloss over. Sort of like a fly over in an air plane. We need someone to wake us up from the long trip. Pointing out those points of interest will help to see the application, not of how to behave, but of the promises, of the NT parallels.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 27, 2017)

I would like to learn more about the history of the Old Testament. Mostly to understand why God chose the Jewish ways to teach us his ways. Why did he want us to learn or be a part of Israel? Why go through a certain lineage? Presenting salvation to the Jews first and then the Gentiles later through Paul. The mystery being reveal by Paul. The Gentiles being without God and strangers to the commonwealth of the promises. The blinding of the Jews to allow the Gentiles salvation.
I don't understand the Jewish thing as a way and then for God to say it never was the way. Yet through adoption, it still is.

Maybe if I understood God's purpose in all that, I'd understand God more. Why didn't God just go directly to the Gentiles without going to the Jews through the lineage of Abraham?

Is there a study that would help one learn more about that? Would learning Judaism help one understand Christianity better? Maybe from a Messianic Jew prospective.


----------

